# When God closes a door (a fork tale)



## T-shirt (Aug 15, 2004)

Picture 1: I am just sick about missing this fork on Ebay... I forgot to bid.

Picture 2: But the fork on the left arrived today. Now my other fork has a friend. The profile of the new one is half again as thick. So, I am guessing that it is a later model. 

The crown is different: pretty cool and medeival looking. I haven't ridden with either, but for now they are nice to look at.

Thanks,
Tshirt


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

I have a threaded Prescia with the crown lug, but it turned out to be one size too big for my frame.


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Go to a machine shop*

Any machine shop can cut and thread your fork to the correct size. It's easy with the right tools.



Zampano said:


> I have a threaded Prescia with the crown lug, but it turned out to be one size too big for my frame.


----------



## Zampano (Aug 7, 2005)

boneman said:


> Any machine shop can cut and thread your fork to the correct size. It's easy with the right tools.


Thanks for the info. I was thinking along those lines, but was a bit unsure and am in the middle of building my first bike in 10 years. Decided to solve the problem by throwing more money at it. Not too bad really. Now I'm forced to adapt to a threadless setup along with a carbon fork, which was an inevitability anyway.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

boneman said:


> Any machine shop can cut and thread your fork to the correct size. It's easy with the right tools.


They probably will not be willing to thread chrome. It will ruin most thread cutters. - TF


----------

